# Delay in photography manual



## Jdubfudge (Jan 19, 2017)

I wanted to be upfront with everybody so I decided to let you guys know this and don't think I'm a flake. 

I'm active duty in the Marines and I just found I'll be going overseas for a little bit. I'll be leaving really soon and have to spend that time doing my medical, admin crap, packing and spending as much time with the wife and kids to make her happy enough to not be mad about the short notice deployment. So the manual will be put on hold until I return. Realistic time frame will now be no early than late march. 

While, I'm not going into a war zone, I don't like to discuss where I go in online forums. I'm sure I'll have a story or two to tell when I get back. And may even pick up some interesting wood to turn too. 

Sorry guys, but duty calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2017)

Listen Jason. Our little site here is far less important than what you have to do. Do not worry about it and do what you have to do and do it safely and return to us when you can. Thank you for doing what you are doing. We will keep the lights on. Take care.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good luck Jason. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 19, 2017)

Not a problem at all.
God, family, & country, in that order.
Pen turning and pen turners are way down on the list.
Stay safe and thank you for your service!


----------



## SteveG (Jan 19, 2017)

Aloha Jason,
After 21 plus years in the USN, It is no surprise to hear that a personal project will be preempted by the demands of your military service. Stay safe. I am looking forward to the guide book when you return! :highfive:


----------



## bmac (Jan 19, 2017)

Jason, thank you for your service and may GOD watch over you and your family while you are away. 

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## howsitwork (Jan 25, 2017)

Take care, stay safe , keep in touch when you can.

Ian


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 25, 2017)

Take care!


----------



## BKelley (Jan 26, 2017)

Jason,
Thank you for helping to keep me safe. May God go with you.

Ben


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jan 26, 2017)

*Duty First*

Jason,

God Bless and keep you safe.

Looking forward to the manual.  Good pen photographs have at times been a challenge for me.  

I go back to old school (early 1970's Pentax Spotmatic, with genuine Ashi Optical lens collection.  

Please give some consideration to a chapter on pen photography with cell phones.  

Have a wonderful day, and safe deployment,


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 26, 2017)

Stay safe my friend!  My brother is a Major in the US Army and has deployed twice.  He was going a third time but his son, 2 years old, was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor, was granted a stay due to his chemotherapy treatments, etc.

I wish you nothing but the best and cannot wait for your safe return!  Thank you for your service!  God Bless You and God Bless America!

Michelle


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 27, 2017)

I am interested in your manual but will one need a engineering or mathematics degree to understand it?


----------

